# Fun horse contest! lots of categories



## xxisabellaxx

I love doing contest so i wanted to do another one. There is one rule the photo must be of your horse, a formerly owned horse, or a lease horse.

The deadline is December 29th!

Here are your categories!

1: best canter ( mounted or unmounted)

2: Best Gallop (mounted or unmounted)

3: Best Western riding photo

4: Best English riding photo

5: Best show moment

6: Jumping ( mounted or unmounted)

7: Funniest horse

8: cutest pony

9: Most beautiful horse

10: Best Appaloosa

11: Best Paint

12: Most interesting Markings


Have fun!
I can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## Marlea Warlea

Subscribing so I can enter later


----------



## randomrider92

8: cutest pony
He's a 14 hh Arab, so technically a pony :3









9: Most beautiful horse









11: Best Paint









12: Most interesting Markings
Tansy is a calico palomino. She's got chestnut spots on her palomino coat


----------



## Endiku

1. *Best Canter (*wasnt sure if there was a one photo limit..if there is, my entry is the grey arabian*)**







*










*2. Best Gallop*









*7. Funniest Horse*










*8. Cutest Pony*
*







*
*(technically miniature horse)*









*11. Best Paint*










*12. Most Interesting Markings *(elephant on shoulder, and black spots on white legs )


----------



## Makhala

1: best canter ( mounted or unmounted)








2: Best Gallop (mounted or unmounted)









4: Best English riding photo








lol it's on the beach.. but still  

6: Jumping ( mounted or unmounted)








Jump overkill?

7: Funniest horse








Mystro re-arranging his "furniture" 

9: Most beautiful horse








Brand new shiny Colt born the night before this photo was taken  Oh and his Mummy!


----------



## Artemis

1: best canter ( mounted or unmounted) - Gre and me









3: Best Western riding photo - Annu and me...khm...an english rider first time on a westerns saddle...that was...fun...









4: Best English riding photo - If and me









5: Best show moment - Kaliif and Reliif on there first show thinking they don't want to be there (lot of people watching...)









6: Jumping ( mounted or unmounted) - If









7: Funniest horse - Late









8: cutest pony - Erko









9: Most beautiful horse - Late









12: Most interesting Markings - Roby


----------



## torty

Most Beautiful Horse - Baby


----------



## iridehorses

Unusual markings - directions to place an English saddle


----------



## HarleyWood

Best Canter
Best Gallop (mounted or unmounted)
Best English photo
Best Western riding photo
Funniest horse
Most beautiful horse
Best Paint
Most interesting Markings

Sorry if some our out of order. The big Black TB is 30+ years, the picture of the three is of my old horse on the left, his sister in the middle adn his mom on the right.


----------



## Angelina1

What a great contest: Here are my entry: My Gorgeous Girl "Blossom"

10. Best Appaloosa


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Throwing my hat in the ring for 8: Cutest Pony.
This is my girl Lil' Shirefighter. Not sure exactly how old she was here. But she is a pony. She's almost 3 now and only 13.2hh.


----------



## pintocolorwheel

Oh Fun!


Most Beautiful Horse - My palomino mare Delights in Cash








Most Interesting Markings - My sorrel overo paint Big League Olena (Big)


----------



## pintocolorwheel

And Best English - Me and Big in the English Equitation Line-up at a 4-H show in July. It was my first time showing English, and I had only just started riding English at all in late June, but I loved it right away! I think we won this class? I'm not sure.


----------



## xxnoreinsxx

1: best canter ( mounted or unmounted)









3: Best Western riding photo










6: Jumping ( mounted or unmounted)









7: Funniest horse









9: Most beautiful horse










11: Best Paint









12: Most interesting Markings


----------



## Lintu

1: best canter ( mounted or unmounted)









2: Best Gallop (mounted or unmounted)









3: Best Western riding photo









4: Best English riding photo









5: Best show moment









6: Jumping ( mounted or unmounted)








7: Funniest horse









9: Most beautiful horse









10: Best Appaloosa









11: Best Paint


----------



## vikki92

Best Canter: (Dakota)








Most Beautiful horse: (Gabriella)










Best gallop: (Camanche)









Best westren rideing: (Camanche & my Daddy)









Best english rideing: (Tunder & Me)









Jumping: (Thunder & Me)









Funniest horse: (Dolly)









Cutest Pony: (Perdy RIP)









Best Appaloosa: (Blaze)


----------



## GeeGee Gem

9)


----------



## aggiegirl14

best paint









best canter


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Best markings:










On his side, a man in a top hat holding a bouquet of flowers, on his neck a person praying. On the side of his face it looks to me like either a Scottish terrier or a miniature schnauzer. He also has a white butterfly on his chest and on the other side of him, a paddock boot. 

Ignore me please


----------



## angelsgrace

Here are my babies
In clockwise order
Best canter
Cutest pony
Best jump and Best paint in one
Most beautiful horse


----------



## Tnavas

12: Most interesting Markings
This white marking is on the nearfore of my Clydesdale mare


----------



## HorseLovinLady

7: Funniest horse Lakota.









9: Most beautiful horse Cheyenne.









11: Best Paint Sapphire.









12: Most interesting Markings Tequila.


----------



## Vanesa

1)


6)


9)


----------



## banman

most beautiful horse.


----------



## allisonjoy

Best Paint ever


----------



## Spotted Image

1: best canter ( mounted or unmounted)
http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/38763_1223147117059_1780423109_438285_3522116_n.jpg
2: Best Gallop (mounted or unmounted)

3: Best Western riding photo
http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/58248_1257541976909_1780423109_515337_3578248_n.jpg
4: Best English riding photo
http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...370372289_1780423109_1193421_1214911573_n.jpg
5: Best show moment
http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/36939_1223142796951_1780423109_438242_5132807_n.jpg
6: Jumping ( mounted or unmounted)

7: Funniest horse








8: cutest pony








9: Most beautiful horse
http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/18640_1115925796593_1780423109_234917_5007875_n.jpg
10: Best Appaloosa
http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/263666_1641301370654_1780423109_1049736_6282743_n.jpg
11: Best Paint
http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/18640_1119973817791_1780423109_241783_2953423_n.jpg
12: Most interesting Markings








Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/fun-horse-contest-lots-categories-104716/#ixzz1hxOvShVr


----------



## xxisabellaxx

*Contest results*

Sorry i'm Late
Hereare the winner
it was so hard to judge 


1: best canter ( mounted or unmounted)- Artemis

2: Best Gallop (mounted or unmounted)-Makhala

3: Best Western riding photo- xxnoreinsxx

4: Best English riding photo-Makhala

5: Best show moment-Lintu

6: Jumping ( mounted or unmounted)-xxnoreinsxx

7: Funniest horse- HorseLovinLady

8: cutest pony-SmallTownGypsy

9: Most beautiful horse- Makhala

10: Best Appaloosa- Angelina1

11: Best Paint- HorseLovinLady

12: Most interesting Markings- Iridehorses


----------



## HorseLovinLady

xxisabellaxx said:


> Sorry i'm Late
> Hereare the winner
> it was so hard to judge
> 
> 
> 1: best canter ( mounted or unmounted)- Artemis
> 
> 2: Best Gallop (mounted or unmounted)-Makhala
> 
> 3: Best Western riding photo- xxnoreinsxx
> 
> 4: Best English riding photo-Makhala
> 
> 5: Best show moment-Lintu
> 
> 6: Jumping ( mounted or unmounted)-xxnoreinsxx
> 
> 7: Funniest horse- HorseLovinLady
> 
> 8: cutest pony-SmallTownGypsy
> 
> 9: Most beautiful horse- Makhala
> 
> 10: Best Appaloosa- Angelina1
> 
> 11: Best Paint- HorseLovinLady
> 
> 12: Most interesting Markings- Iridehorses


 Thanks for picking my girls Lakota and Sapphire!  Congrats to the other winners too!


----------



## xxnoreinsxx

woot woot! haha thanks!


----------



## ringosmomma

congrats everyone


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Thank you so much from myself and on behalf of Lily (cutest pony)! Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Angelina1

On behalf of Miss Blossom and myself - Thank you - I am very excited that Blossom won Best Appaloosa. Congratulations to all the other winners!!


----------

